# Big'ns



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANyone found ay larger females biting yet. I have caught a lot of smaller males but have yet to find out where the larger ones are at. I have a suspicion that they are still fairly deep and recovering because I caught one nicer one in deeper water and saw a few real nice ones that came from deeper water. All the smaller males seem to still be in 12-15 ft.
Any other observations on MN waters??


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fished the Ashtray on Friday and Saturday. Had lots of success. Friday, between the girlfriend and myself we caught 30 eyes(with 10 keepers, and one 25" RELEASED) 2 pike,3 white bass,2 huge perch(both about 15") and 5 bullheads.Saturday went by myself to the same spot. Produced 20 walleyes(3 keepers), 2 perch, 3 white bass, and 3 bullheads. Red spinners and worms were the ticket.

The jet skiiers really need to learn the laws, and have some courtesy for fisherman. They were worse than mosquitos in the middle of summer. I don't know what it is but it seemed like people just couldn't stay 100 ft. away! Next time the bottle rockets are coming out!!


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

4th generation it is


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Maybe......... :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> ANyone found ay larger females biting yet. I have caught a lot of smaller males but have yet to find out where the larger ones are at. I have a suspicion that they are still fairly deep and recovering because I caught one nicer one in deeper water and saw a few real nice ones that came from deeper water. All the smaller males seem to still be in 12-15 ft.
> Any other observations on MN waters??


DJ,give me a call.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I've gotten about 50 walleyes so far this year all on a larger MN lake....the last weekend all the fish except one.... were too small. The previous two weeks the fish were larger and all keepers, if I had kept them all. I think the larger fish have moved into deeper water as the males this weekend were all in 18-30 feet of water.....the mayflys are going to be flying one of these weekends and the larger ones might be eating those right now. I did catch some nicer walleyes two weeks ago in about 40 feet of water.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Follow the food chain... the fish are jsut spreading out as the new weed beds are blooming. We catch big fish in both shallow and deep water all year long.

It is a matter of following their bellies. Do you think a 6-8 lb walleye feeds on Mayflys? It feeds on about to levels above them in the food chain. That is why wind is so important in knowing where the fish are feeding.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

So you thnk the larger walleyes will be in the shallower weedy water feeding on minnows......Our lake has cabbage weeds that pretty much extend out into 15-16 feet of water.....weed line....and I should be fishing the windy side of the lake where those weed lines are located?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> Our lake has cabbage weeds that pretty much extend out into 15-16 feet of water.....weed line....and I should be fishing the windy side of the lake where those weed lines are located?


 That was exactly the way I was fishing(last weekend), and my depth was 10'-14'. I was using minnows and crawlers, and catching eyes on both. Bigger ones came on minnows but I caught more/small ones on worms.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

If you were a big fish looking for smaller fish and didn't want to move a lot, where would you be? Somewhere where the prey would come to you, right? Fish the weed edges. The structure will dictate where you should fish, not the tackle you ahve in your tackle box.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

NDK, You fishing ND or MN waters??????


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

We have been doing well on floating cranks about half hour before sunset in 6-8 feet of water.

Been fishing the wind blown side, right on the sand flats.

Central Minnesota.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

ww,
that sounds very interesting....the walleyes sort of disappear when about 1/2 before sunset on our lake.......they just may be moving a little shallower.

Were you trolling? casting?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> Were you trolling? casting?


We troll with #13 floating raps about 100-125 feet back.

1.5 MPH is a good pace.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been doing quite well on several lakes in the Pelican Rapids, Lake Park area for walleyes, fishing between 4 and 12 feet of water, depends on time of day, and catching them all on thumper plastics with jigs, and #5 and #7 shad raps, and #7 taildancers. fishing right in the cabbage. People who grew up fishing MN and backtroll, backtroll, backtroll real slow lindy rigging are missing out on great fishing in the shallows. I catch walleyes in the weed during all times of the day until fall. and than in fall pitch jigs and cranks over dying weeds at dusk and dawn. Get rid of the livebait, and start tossing cranks and jigs, i haven't used live bait in MN in 2 years, only difference I saw was bigger fish


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Head east fellas. Mille lacs is hot right now. Fished yesterday and me and a buddy got 19 fish. 27", 2-25" and many fish from 19-23", at least half our fish were over 20". Also seen some other big fish caught. We also didnt fish the evening bite which has also been really good. It was a good day, fished the flats, 25' deep. Cant wait to get back. I can still hear the Fireline screamin from settin the hook.


----------

